# zweihandbedienung Spindelantrieb



## andyecht (1 Juli 2009)

Hallo SPS-ler,

habe mal eine Frage zu einer Applikation:

Ich habe eine Art Presse, bei der eine Hubbewegung eines Deckels über eine Spindel angetrieben wird. Diese Hubbewegung soll über einen FU freuenzgesteuert sein. Da sich der Bediener bei der Beladung der Maschine auch mal unter den Deckel beugen kann, muss dieses über eine Zweihandsteuerung erfolgen. Wollte Pilz P2HZ_X3 einsetzen. Jetzt ist aber die Frage, wie ich den FU ansteuere. Ich denke mal, dass es nicht ausreicht, die Freigabe des FUs über die Kontakte des Zweihandrelais zu geben, oder wie seht ihr das? Der FU kann doch auch "zicken"...? Man kann die Parameter des FUs ändern, und schon ist die Hardwarefreigabe raus, und die Zweihandsteuerung ist überlistet.

Hat jemand eine Idee???

Danke und gruss,

Andy


----------



## Deltal (1 Juli 2009)

Nein, also das reicht so nicht. Du solltest hinter dem FU noch ein Motorschütz (oder zwei, je nach Einstufung) einsetzen was den Motor Spannungsfrei schaltet.
Oder du hast einen FU mit Safetyfunktionen wie SafeStop, dann gehts auch ohne Schütz.

Und natürlich.. Risiko und Gefahrenanalyse ink. auswahl der richtigen Bauteile. Normen studieren erst dann anfangen zu bauen.


----------



## ANo (3 Juli 2009)

Hallo Andy,
meines Wissens sollte man eine elektromechanische Presse mit einem Servoantrieb(mit einem sicheren Halt) ausführen, damit man auch bei niedriger Geschwindigkeit Kraft aufbauen kann. 
An der Prindel sollte eine Haltebremse sein die zeitverzögert nach Not-Aus oder Zweihand einfällt. 
Not-Aus und Zweihand nach Kategorie IIIC.
Falls dein Antriebsregler keinen sicheren Halt hat, muss du zwei Schütze in Reihe vorschalten und mit Not-Aus oder Zweihand trennen.
Mann kann zusätzlich, um den Halteweg zu reduzieren, die Not-Aus-Schütze verzögert ausschalten und den Servo sofort mit Motorstrom bremsen. Nach 1-2s die Schütze öffnen und die Bremse einfallen lassen.
Einige Kunden verlangen zwei Haltebremsen an der Spindel(oder eine an der Spindel und eine am Motor).


----------



## Safety (3 Juli 2009)

*C-Normen*

Hallo, da es sich hier um eine Presse handelt Empfehle ich Dir die entsprechende C-Norm zubeschaffen. Bei solchen Maschinen wird meist eine Kat4 Architektur und PLe gefordert. Diese Maschinen sind nur etwas für Experten es geht hier nicht um einen gequetschten Finger sonder um Menschenleben. Deine Aussage mit der FU-Freigabe zeigt mir das Dir hier die Erfahrungen fehlen! 
Es sind einige Normen zubeachten!!!!!!
Und wenn man hier die MRL (Gesetz) nicht richtig anwendet wird das Rechtliche Folgen haben.


----------



## offliner (5 Juli 2009)

Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal nix schreiben...
"Falls dein Antriebsregler keinen sicheren Halt hat, muss du zwei Schütze(gleiche KW-Zahl aber von verschiedenen Hersteller)" selten so einen Mist gelesen, es ist völlig egal welcher Hersteller verwendet wird... 
Den Rest lasse ich einfach mal unkommentiert... 
Safety ist ein heikles Thema und hier sollte man nur etwas machen, wenn man auch einen Plan davon hat.  Zum Einen gibt es wie "Safety" schon gesagt hat eine C-Norm, die hier sehr hilfreich sein kann. Davon abgesehen wird hier immer von Kat. 3/4 geredet, ab Ende des Jahres gilt eine neue MRL und damit sind die Kategorien hinfällig !


----------



## ANo (6 Juli 2009)

offliner schrieb:


> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal nix schreiben...
> "Falls dein Antriebsregler keinen sicheren Halt hat, muss du zwei Schütze(gleiche KW-Zahl aber von verschiedenen Hersteller)" selten so einen Mist gelesen, es ist völlig egal welcher Hersteller verwendet wird...


 
Da muss ich dir, zur meiner Schande Recht geben.
Die Ausführung mit Schützen von verschiedenen Herstellern trift zu wenn man kein Not-Aus Gerät benutzt und die Sicherheitsabschaltung redundant aufbaut(was heutzutage kaum gemacht wird).
Bei der Verwendung eines Not-Aus Gerätes ist der Hersteller egal.


----------

